# Star Wars v. Star Trek: The Ultimate Fan Showdown... Need YOUR help!



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm going straight to the source for this call for action: I need YOUR vote to help settle an on-going debate.

Watch this video: 




And you tell me: Star Wars or Star Trek.

IMPORTANT: PLEASE comment on the YouTube page (not just this thread). We plan to share with Sci-Fi blogs, etc. and get them in on the conversation -- but we need YOU to kick-start the discussion and ignite the passion, baby!

We feel like we need 100,000 views to make it a fair trial so please share on your favorite social networking sites and forward it to everyone you know (she asks, sheepishly).

I thank you in advance for your support -- and you already know I respect and admire your passion!

love & sunshine,
shanan


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Wearing that outfit 100,000 views should be easy!


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey folks

If you haven't already check out The Badoop Badoop Show available on YouTube and via your broadband connected Tivos (go to Video on Demand, Browse Free Videos, TV Shows & Extras). If you're like me you can't get enough Tivo Shanan and the best way to get more Shanan is to support her show. Please follow the link she provided above and comment on the YouTube page. Oh and episode one is Shanan sporting a Princess Leia look, enuff said!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks so much, both of you!!!!



greg_burns said:


> Wearing that outfit 100,000 views should be easy!


Re: the costume... I was inspired by the retro Silk Spectre look. You can see me holding the image in the overview piece we did on WonderCon.

I LOVED seeing everyone in costume! What a great event. I thought for sure I'd run into someone from TiVo Community Forum, but no one who approached me mentioned it. :-(

Can't wait to see your comments on YouTube.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

This is spam.

This forum is for discussing TiVo, not for advertising online debates or contests.

Posts like these should be in the chit chat forum.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

After the show did Shanan beat the stuff out of the chick that dared to wear the same outfit as her?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Loved the costume!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

gastrof said:


> This is spam.
> 
> This forum is for discussing TiVo, not for advertising online debates or contests.
> 
> Posts like these should be in the chit chat forum.


How rude and obnoxious of you. Shanan is a TiVo employee and a beloved member of this forum and friend to many of us.

You are just a guy who refuses to pay for TiVo, sends nasty PMs to people who point it out, and writes insane poetry.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I commented on the site. I also tweeted about it, so hopefully you'll get some hits there.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Posted my thoughts.



jlb said:


> Loved the costume!


:up: :up: :up:

-=Tim=-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh yeah. Loved the costume.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Why must You Tube be temporarily blocked!!


Arghhhh!!!


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

I didn't know there was a TiVo channel on youtube! BTW you are an excellent host Shanan! I hope they pay you cuz you deserve it.

What other channels should I know about?

Oh and I'll respond to the discussion on the youtube discussion page. Right now I'm on an old Powerbook G4... and Adobe simply hasn't done a very good job w/ optimizing Flash on MacOS. I have a MacPro and even it stutters a little when playing YouTube HD videos. Yet they run just fine in VMWare Fusion running Windows. Seriously it's bogus!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

MeStinkBAD said:


> I didn't know there was a TiVo channel on youtube! BTW you are an excellent host Shanan! I hope they pay you cuz you deserve it.
> 
> What other channels should I know about?


Thanks a million! What a fun event.

You can also find The Badoop Badoop Show as a free download on your broadband-connected TiVo DVR. Under Video Downloads.

More funny episodes yet to come. We're having a great time out there in the field. Hoping to find more and more of TCF's participation so I can start involving you all in the show moving forward, as viewer questions, suggestions, and so forth. ;-)

love & sunshine!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmm...

April Fool?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> April Fool?


Darn.. I wish I had remembered it was April Fool's Day! 
I would have said Jeff Meeker is joining me as the co-host of the show from here on out. ;-)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Great costume, Shanan.

I like that you went "authentic" with the hairstyle as well.

(Well, as authentic as one can with a fictional character)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> How rude and obnoxious of you. Shanan is a TiVo employee and a beloved member of this forum and friend to many of us.
> 
> You are just a guy who refuses to pay for TiVo, sends nasty PMs to people who point it out, and writes insane poetry.


Gibberish is not poetry.

Other than that, +1!


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to agree with gastrof. I know Shannan works for Tivo and has fans here, but I don't see what this thread or the linked video has to do with Tivo.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> Darn.. I wish I had remembered it was April Fool's Day!
> I would have said Jeff Meeker is joining me as the co-host of the show from here on out. ;-)


you know he would pay *you* to cohost, right?
Seriously.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

spocko said:


> I have to agree with gastrof. I know Shannan works for Tivo and has fans here, but I don't see what this thread or the linked video has to do with Tivo.


You get that the video in question was produced by TiVo and that Shanan is acting in her official capacity?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm glad you asked, Spocko, since I didn't realize there would be any confusion.... A good opportunity to fill people in, and helpful learning, too, that I probably need to exercise some better PR. ;-) 

The Badoop Badoop Show is a **TiVo** show, named after TiVo's unmistakable soundmark. The episode I shared in this thread is one of a series. A new one is posted (almost) weekly, and range in topics from TiVo Down Under to interviews with Superbowl Champs to a visit to WonderCon--and each one highlights at least one TiVo Tip/Suggestion somewhere in the piece. Where can you watch it? 

-- You can get a Season Pass on your TiVo DVR under Video Downloads. 
-- Or you can subscribe to the Channel on YouTube.

TiVo's Badoop Badoop Show is intended to be quirky, fun, and light-hearted. We celebrate Passion, Exploration, Joy, and of course, Entertainment... We hope to create a show that appeals both to TiVo customers and those yet to join our family. ;-) And to inspire people to think about new entertainment options--things to record, download, stream, etc.

If that doesn't work for you, then you don't have to watch it. But it's a definitely a good thing for TiVo to have original content! So let me enthusiastically thank each of you that support us in this venture. 

It can only get better with constructive feedback from this community. I don't like spam either. In fact, when it comes to work, I like most of all a Happy TiVo Customer.

love & sunshine.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> Darn.. I wish I had remembered it was April Fool's Day!
> I would have said Jeff Meeker is joining me as the co-host of the show from here on out. ;-)


now that's just cruel!!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

gastrof said:


> This is spam.
> 
> This forum is for discussing TiVo, not for advertising online debates or contests.
> 
> Posts like these should be in the chit chat forum.


"For general discussion about almost anything TiVo. Come on in, pull up a chair and let's talk about any TiVo related matters and Tivo news not covered in other forums."

So a TiVo web show is not 'almost anything TiVo?"


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

gastrof said:


> This is spam.
> 
> This forum is for discussing TiVo, not for advertising online debates or contests.
> 
> Posts like these should be in the chit chat forum.


Wow. Go back to writing about crystine !!!Aardvarks!!!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> How rude and obnoxious of you. Shanan is a TiVo employee and a beloved member of this forum and friend to many of us.
> 
> You are just a guy who refuses to pay for TiVo, sends nasty PMs to people who point it out, and writes insane poetry.


It was an appropriate reply, and as for your REPEATEDLY bringing up of my having unsubbed machines (as if that were some sort of crime) pretty much each and every time you reply to one of my posts, I'll say the same thing to you I've said before-

*LEAVE IT OFF THE BOARD, STALKER. *

Really, this is some sort of unnatural fixation for you. Get help.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> ...So a TiVo web show is not 'almost anything TiVo?"


The OP said, in part-

_*"I'm going straight to the source for this call for action: I need YOUR vote to help settle an on-going debate.

Watch this video: 




And you tell me: Star Wars or Star Trek.

IMPORTANT: PLEASE comment on the YouTube page (not just this thread)..."*_

That's not a discussion of TiVo. It's a discussion of some sort of "this or that?" contest/debate.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

gastrof said:


> as for your REPEATEDLY bringing up of my having unsubbed machines (as if that were some sort of crime)


I think it IS some sort of crime. Don't TiVo's have to be subscribed?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

gastrof said:


> The OP said, in part-
> 
> _*"I'm going straight to the source for this call for action: I need YOUR vote to help settle an on-going debate.
> 
> ...


If this is spam, what is your junk you post in the Fun House?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

gastrof said:


> That's not a discussion of TiVo. It's a discussion of some sort of "this or that?" contest/debate.


It's a discussion of a TiVo sponsored show that has content related to tivos. If a TiVo employee posting a TiVo show linked to TiVo's youtube channel with TiVo search screenshots in it isn't TiVo related, I don't know what is.

I, a long time TiVo subscriber, appreciated Shanan posting her awesome video and hope tos ee more.

Anyway who died and made you moderator? If you don't like it report it and move on!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> I think it IS some sort of crime. Don't TiVo's have to be subscribed?


For someone who's been here since 2001, I'm surprised you don't know that most Series 1 machines work unsubbed. Basic features, no bells and whistles, but they work.



scottjf8 said:


> If this is spam, what is your junk you post in the Fun House?


The OP posted in the TiVo forum, where discussions are to be regarding TiVo.

The Fun House forum is just that, where people have online roleplay about werewolves and talk about pretty much anything they like. You might want to read the individual descriptions on what each forum is for.

As for my posts in the Fun House, I'd say they're about as much "junk" as anything else there. Why do you value posts about werewolf roleplay and not off the wall "poetry"?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

gastrof said:


> The OP posted in the TiVo forum, where discussions are to be regarding TiVo.


NOPE, "For general discussion about almost anything TiVo. Come on in, pull up a chair and let's talk about any TiVo related matters and Tivo news not covered in other forums."

YOUR posts however are OFF TOPIC.

*SHANAN*, Please don't be discouraged by a troll from posting this stuff in the future.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> NOPE, "For general discussion about almost anything TiVo. Come on in, pull up a chair and let's talk about any TiVo related matters and Tivo news not covered in other forums."
> 
> YOUR posts however are OFF TOPIC.
> 
> *SHANAN*, Please don't be discouraged by a troll from posting this stuff in the future.


I've never been a troll, however your comment could be taken as in that vein.

My posts that were pointed out are in the Fun House, therefore no more spam than anything else there. They are NOT done in the TiVo forum.

As for "general discussion about almost anything TiVo", maybe we should next have a post about what kind of flowers are in the vase someone's wife put up on the TiVo, or maybe the color paint on the wall behind it.

A request for support regarding some Star Trek vs. Star Wars debate?!?!


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

*coughitsonlytheinternetcough*


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I've never been a troll, however your comment could be taken as in that vein.
> 
> My posts that were pointed out are in the Fun House, therefore no more spam than anything else there. They are NOT done in the TiVo forum.
> 
> ...


Lick your wounds, admit you're wrong for insulting a much loved member of this forum, and TiVo employee, and move on. Stay in the fun house where you're easier to ignore. Kthx.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

smark said:


> *coughitsonlytheinternetcough*


And it "only" involves people we interact with, sometimes on a daily basis.

It being "only the internet" means nothing, since real people are involved on all sides.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Lick your wounds, admit you're wrong for insulting a much loved member of this forum, and TiVo employee, and move on. Stay in the fun house where you're easier to ignore. Kthx.


Can't do as you ask, since it implies I've been seriously injured.

As for insulting someone, I haven't.

I've pointed out that a Star Trek vs. Star Wars debate support request doesn't involve TiVo.

I'll also go to whatever forums I wish, thanks much. As for you ignoring me, feel free to start now.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Can't do as you ask, since it implies I've been seriously injured.
> 
> As for insulting someone, I haven't.
> 
> ...


Guarantee he won't be the only one.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Can't do as you ask, since it implies I've been seriously injured.
> 
> As for insulting someone, I haven't.
> 
> ...


Except it does










Note the Microphone. This video was SHOT by TiVO, features a TiVo employee. Of course Shannan explained all of this already.

:sigh:


----------



## Mr.Slowplay (Apr 9, 2007)

*vote gastrof*, imo


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Can't do as you ask, since it implies I've been seriously injured.
> 
> As for insulting someone, I haven't.
> 
> ...


But the link directly involves TiVo inc.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Does the request for support in a Star Wars vs. Star Trek debate really constitute a "TiVo discussion"?

I still don't see it.

Guys, this was no attack on TiVoShanan, no matter what A HUNDRED of you might say, but I'm tired of the forums getting used for ANYTHING someone wants to use them for.

I still say this belonged in the chit-chat forum.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

gastrof said:


> I still say this belonged in the chit-chat forum.


And I say it could have gone either place and it's staying here so you can move along and even place the thread on ignore if it offends you that much.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Except it does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's my second favorite pic of Shanan of all time.


My first of course, being here.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

gastrof said:


> I've pointed out that a Star Trek vs. Star Wars debate support request doesn't involve TiVo.


It's pretty obvious that the intent is to engage the user base and generate publicity for TiVo.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TiVoShanan said:


> -- Or you can subscribe to the Channel on YouTube.


Yeah, but apparently gastrof isn't into subscribing to stuff....


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Amazing how this thread has brought out so many people who have post counts in the thousands and yet has spawned the least civil discourse I've seen on TCF.  I would expect the old timers in particular to have the maturity to disagree respectfully.

There was little Tivo-specific content in the linked video, thus some of us failed to see the relevance to this forum. Perhaps the "Now Playing - TV Show Talk" forum might be a good place for future discussion of the Badoop Badoop show? Just a thought, not a big deal.

Kudos to Shanan for her gracious response, no disrespect meant to her. Now I'm going to duck out of here before the flames start blowing my direction.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gastrof said:


> As for "general discussion about almost anything TiVo", maybe we should next have a post about what kind of flowers are in the vase someone's wife put up on the TiVo, or maybe the color paint on the wall behind it.


if it was part of a video campaign to promote TiVo such as the Badoop Badoop show is then that would be perfectly legit as evidenced by the overwhelming response in favor of such threads in the coffeehouse. Thanks for reminding us there are _all_ kinds of real people on the internet.

Shanan, please keep the videos and posts coming.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Note the Microphone. This video was SHOT by TiVO, features a TiVo employee. Of course Shannan explained all of this already.
> 
> :sigh:


I'm not paying much attention to the logo on the microphone. I'd much rather look at Shannan and her most attractive presentation, including her show. She is one of those women who can look totally different each time you see her, but always extremely attractive.

Keep up the good work, Shannan!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> Yeah, but apparently gastrof isn't into subscribing to stuff....


ICWUDT


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Note the Microphone.




What microphone?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I voted for Star Trek, as it had more of an influence in my life, and an 11 year head start. But I could be pulled into the Star Wars camp if only you wore the right Princess Leia outfit, you know the one.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. The dialog that unfolds here can really be mind-blowing. No wonder I can get a little intimidated visiting. ;-)

As many of you have pointed out, bottom line is that The Badoop Badoop Show is original content from... TA-DA! TiVo! 

And yes, as we have more episodes under our proverbial belt, I want it to have more exposure. I thought this particular episode would be a fun hook for this community in paritcular--a great excuse for me to engage with you since (read first 'graph) sometimes I get a little shy here.

I'm very proud of the work we've done on Badoop... Better still, I think it keeps improving, thanks to feedback in the form of constructive words from our audience. 

The show is a great way--we think--to appeal to both TiVo customers AND future family members. ;-) That is to say, we use content that everyone can relate to and throw in a little TiVo connection that 1) might entice existing customers to record, download, and/or try something OR 2) intrigue NEW customers to actually learn more about TiVo. The touch is meant to be "gentle."

As you all know, TiVo is too hard to explain in a few seconds... it's something you have to experience. As such, this show can be seen as a way to GENTLY expose people to its potential and possibility WITHOUT alienating them and/or being a commercial. (We have marketing-specific videos, Badoop is NOT that... and if it were, we wouldn't be able to use all the fun clips, etc. that we do since we are clearly EDITORIAL.)

WAY MORE than any feature or how-to (and please appreciate the irony of most of this thread now), The Badoop Show is meant to represent the PERSONALITY of the brand -- FUN, FUN, light-hearted, quirky, simple, irreverent, and did I mention FUN? ;-) It represents TiVo at its very CORE -- its essence. There's nothing more **TiVo** than that! So yes, it breaks my heart a little that not everyone here might agree. :-( 

love & sunshine,
Your TiVo hostess

p.s. I'm not re-reading this, this was straight from the heart so forgive me for typos or mistakes. I may have to return to edit.

And thank you all for the dialog.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

We're glad that you are on the forum Shanan. I hope that the occasional negative comment doesn't sour you from posting.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> did I mention FUN? ;-)


FUN!!!??? there is no FUN in the coffeehouse. That is exactly why you need to post in the FUNhouse forum.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was going to start another thread for this, but maybe I should just post it here... I wish the Badoop Badoop TiVoCast would have its aspect ratio fixed. Obviously it's shot 16:9. But for the first few episodes, the TiVoCast was just flagged as 4:3 -- not correct, and not really fixable on an S2, but stretchable on an S3/HD using the "Full" aspect ratio. Now, it's worse: Badoop Badoop is presented with some half-width letterbox bars, and it doesn't look right with any setting. Shanan is always either squashed or stretched. If this is meant as a compromise between 4:3 and 16:9, it's a poor one.

Flagging it as 16:9 would be the best choice, except that it's problematic for some S2's; so I suggest just going to full letterboxing. (Maybe with a 16:9 or even HD version for S3/HD, if you could start offering different versions to different models. That would be a nice enhancement to the service, and this would be a good show to start with.)

Deja vu... I remember posting almost the same thing about another TiVoCast... I think it was Geek Brief? But anyway, since Badoop Badoop is sort of the flagship of TiVoCasts, it would be nice to get this right.

BTW, I've also noticed a lot of problems with the aspect ratios of clips from movies and shows _within_ Badoop Badoop -- i.e., they don't even match the (already messed up) ratio of the show itself. In some cases, IIRC, material was even cut off the screen because of this.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I was going to start another thread for this, but maybe I should just post it here... I wish the Badoop Badoop TiVoCast would have its aspect ratio fixed. Obviously it's shot 16:9. But for the first few episodes, the TiVoCast was just flagged as 4:3 -- not correct, and not really fixable on an S2, but stretchable on an S3/HD using the "Full" aspect ratio. Now, it's worse: Badoop Badoop is presented with some half-width letterbox bars, and it doesn't look right with any setting. Shanan is always either squashed or stretched. If this is meant as a compromise between 4:3 and 16:9, it's a poor one.
> 
> Flagging it as 16:9 would be the best choice, except that it's problematic for some S2's; so I suggest just going to full letterboxing. (Maybe with a 16:9 or even HD version for S3/HD, if you could start offering different versions to different models. That would be a nice enhancement to the service, and this would be a good show to start with.)
> 
> ...


That is WONDERFULLY constructive feedback -- thank you so very much. I know this has come up once before and I had people look into it. It's something about the fact that we shoot in HD and TiVoCast, thus far, doesn't... Forgive me, as I'm not really technical in the least. I will revisit with the experts. Truly appreciate your input and care.

Also, I want to say I am very grateful that this thread is definitely getting read with over a thousand clicks logged on TCF... but I'm very confused as to why the views on this video are still only in the hundreds?

Don't tell me people more interested in Drama than FUN content? ;-) Please restore my faith, friends. This country needs more LIGHT and LOVE and POSITIVITY, I tell ya! I say get it everywhere you can...

Also, if you missed the PILOT episode, you can see me in -- surprise! -- Princess Leia attire (though not the costume requested ;-)). It sets the stage for the Badoop Badoop show although it's evolved over the months, for certain!

BTW, for an upcoming episode we'll be covering SETI, so gimme your extra-terrestrial questions now so I can ask "viewer questions" and give you a shout-out.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TiVoShanan said:


> Also, I want to say I am very grateful that this thread is definitely getting read with over a thousand clicks logged on TCF... but I'm very confused as to why the views on this video are still only in the hundreds?


I believe that the thread view count on the forum counts total views no matter who the viewer is (i.e.: if _you_ looked at this thread 20 times, then you've added 20 to the view count), but YouTube only counts the number of unique visitors to the video, so no matter how many times you personally might go and look at the video, it only counts as one view.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TiVoShanan said:


> Also, I want to say I am very grateful that this thread is definitely getting read with over a thousand clicks logged on TCF... but I'm very confused as to why the views on this video are still only in the hundreds?


Because I started to feel a little "stalkerish" after my first 100 views.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> BTW, for an upcoming episode we'll be covering SETI, so gimme your extra-terrestrial questions now so I can ask "viewer questions" and give you a shout-out.


why has SETI not investigated that TiVo is of Alien origin as evidenced in the rare Blue Moon video


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> why has SETI not investigated that TiVo is of Alien origin as evidenced in the rare Blue Moon video


GENIUS. Thank you. 
I will definitely ask that one. 
Thank you, ZeoTiVo!

And oh. Good to know on the "count." V. interesting....


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

gastrof said:


> My posts that were pointed out are in the Fun House, therefore no more spam than anything else there.


I must agree with you on this point. Your Fun House posts may be silly gibberish (_not_ poetry) and totally useless, but they're definitely not spam.

You're welcome.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Star Wars? Star Trek? Who Cares?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> BTW, for an upcoming episode we'll be covering SETI, so gimme your extra-terrestrial questions now so I can ask "viewer questions" and give you a shout-out.


If they find beings that aren't using TiVo, are they still intelligent?


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Wow. That's my second favorite pic of Shanan of all time.
> 
> 
> My first of course, being here.


Hey .. I think I took that picture !!!!!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TiVoShanan said:


> I'm going straight to the source for this call for action: I need YOUR vote to help settle an on-going debate.
> 
> Watch this video:
> 
> ...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6958926#


justapixel said:


> Posting a signature link to your own website is allowed on this forum, and is not just limited to posters with 8,000 posts.
> 
> Posting a thread designed to draw users to your website, whether it be spam, a voting site or a blog, is not allowed, whether you have one post or 10k.
> 
> Hope this clears up the rules for you. Either help this fellow or don't open the thread.


----------



## anime258 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much, both of you


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6958926#


I for one am willing to give TiVo some more lattitude here. The idea behind the rule is to keep spam off the board. I doubt TiVo is going to start a trend that allows tons of messages like this.

I will say though that TiVoShanan would be wise to try out the Happy Hour forum with such posts as she would be likely to get a lot of feedback from there.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6958926#


Mods already posted in here, but thank you for simply trying to stir the pot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

_*cough*d-bag*cough*_


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Go watch the video and leave your opinion !!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Boxers vs Briefs? Those were both boxers.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6958926#


Miss the mod's ruling on this?


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

JohnBrowning said:


> Star Wars? Star Trek? Who Cares?


I ran into a friend with his little girl and her Star Wars coloring book. She was explaining- "Daddy, you might not know but Star Wars used to be live action."

Different things to different generation.

Of course there are 13 year olds who think Kurt Cobain was guy in a Dave Grohl's old band.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

JYoung said:


> Miss the mod's ruling on this?


Mods had to rule on a Tivo person announcing a Tivo thing on a Tivo board?


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

But anyway the video was cool - I voted.

I was wondering why they plugged the Dark Garden at the end for just making a waist cincher but I went to the site and and just a waist cincher is $500 - $600










and some of the full corsets look more like torture devices than clothes.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

argicida said:


> Mods had to rule on a Tivo person announcing a Tivo thing on a Tivo board?


Apparently...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

argicida said:


> Mods had to rule on a Tivo person announcing a Tivo thing on a Tivo board?


well to be fair - it was a TiVo person announcing a "sort of related to TiVo in a roundabout way" thing.

But the thread was fine by me even without the anal need for a ruling by some.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

ZeoTiVo said:


> without the anal need for a ruling by some.


What the heck kind of board is this?


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well to be fair - it was a TiVo person announcing a "sort of related to TiVo in a roundabout way" thing.


I just watched most of the 26 videos in the channel - its the Official Tivo Channel they all appear to be official Tivo videos. Its hard to see why its a debate.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

argicida said:


> I just watched most of the 26 videos in the channel - its the Official Tivo Channel they all appear to be official Tivo videos. Its hard to see why its a debate.


Umm - I was not the one debating and was all for the thread from the get go along with posting a helpful question to Shanan. Why you chose to quote me out of context as if I was debating for the thread to go I am not clear on, but please stop doing that.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Umm - I was not the one debating and was all for the thread from the get go along with posting a helpful question to Shanan. Why you chose to quote me out of context as if I was debating for the thread to go I am not clear on, but please stop doing that.


Uhh I quoted you because you were the last person to post about it.

I did quote your entire post I just responded to each paragraph separately.

But I certainly did not mean to distress you. I was joking in the first response and using your post as a jumping off point in the second reply.

I'll add in an edit that I am sorry my post bothered you - particularly since I agreed with you (other than thinking that your comment about anal ruling was...funny for lack of a better word.)


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Indeed, tension here can run high to be sure (again, why oftentimes this place can intimidate the heck out of this gal), but I think in this particular exchange it was just a little misunderstanding between you two. (ZeoTiVo is a GREAT person and argicida, shoot--just watched every episode and liked 'em, yay, thank you sooooo much!!)  

Anyway, I want to thank EVERYONE for sharing their opinions, regardless of which side of the "line" they fell. I heard it ALL as a result of this thread, some of which lead to topics that had nothing to do with The Badoop Badoop Show, in fact (through off-line convos). Rest assured, I passed along that feedback to the right folks internally.

Naturally, as a fiercely loyal customer advocate (ask my coworkers!), I would love for all of us here at TiVo Inc. to satisfy (or at least not negatively impact ANYONE), whether it be via a (what I thought was a harmless) post to a new feature release. But I understand this is an impossible dream. As human beings, our Egos loooove to take things personally, over-complicate, etc. 

And yes, I think I'll visit the Happy (keyword, as you suggest Zeo?) Hour forum more often. That's a great suggestion. Thanks very much.

I would like to kindly and compassionately ask all of us start with a clean slate, PLEASE. Seriously, life is rough enough. Let's make it easy when we can. And how great that we get to CHOOSE that. :0)

Love & Sunshine to EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU. That's really where it's at. ;-)

THIS WILL BE MY LAST POST ON THIS TOPIC, Hoooooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

argicida said:


> I did quote your entire post I just responded to each paragraph separately.


missed this part


ZeoTiVo said:


> But the thread was fine by me even


but that is the part that makes it no biggie to me just like Shanan says


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

I did miss part. I apologize.


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone we scared off TIVOSHANAN. Shanan this is a open invite for you to come to the San Diego Comic Con and show off you Badoop Badoop show. 
Aka The Cartoon Kid.


----------

